# Building muscle whilst on the road



## Sam and Laura (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey,

I'm about to step back onto the road after leading a rather cuchty six months. In the past I've constantly lost a lot of weight and it takes a few months of being in one place, eating better, and working out to get back into shape.
So has anyone got any ideas to combat that? Diet, weight training without weights etc.

Peace,
Sam


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 4, 2012)

Diet is the most important,(what we eat is what we are),once you are eating good,push up,pull ups & squats, will keep you going !


----------



## Sam and Laura (Nov 4, 2012)

Right on Byron. Cheers.
I guess it's all about protein, but getting plenty of it out of bins and asking for leftovers can be tricky. Is there some incredible source of Protein I'm not tapping into?


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 4, 2012)

Too much protein is a waste,and it's everything else that keeps ya going !


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.coachcalorie.com/how-much-protein-is-too-much-per-day/


----------



## RSTY802510 (Nov 4, 2012)

You could do Calisthenics every night or morning. And find stuff to do pull ups on and dip. You could run with your pack on and push ups and stuff with it for extra weight. And get protein powder and put it in a ziplock so it dont take up alot of room in your pack.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 4, 2012)

Curl a gallon of water
Do squats with a railroad tie
Jog in place as you fly a sign


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2012)

If its protein your not getting enough of; Black beans. You can find cans of them anywhere for a buck. If you have a decent cookset a 1lb bag can last you a week. They're easy to carry and chuck full of protein.
If your worried about losing weight; you're simply burning more calories than taking in, obviously. Eat healthy high calorie fats. Stay away from saturated. Peanuts, eat an avocado while in town, slam a pint of whole milk; kind gross, but it'll give you those calories you need. Fats are you friend on the road.
Also a good rule to use in regard to 'feeling good'; the smaller the ingredient list, the healthier and more efficiently your body will use those calories. Meaning; the ingredient list of an avocado; avocado. Ingredient list of a can of generic baked beans or soup type stuff; about 30 weird fabricated factory food shits that your body doesn't process so effectively. I know its hard to carry fresh eats, but it's a good to put for the effort when possible.

Exercise is common sense I think.


----------



## Cristian (Nov 17, 2012)

lol Raging bird i think i have never seen anyone doing squats with a railroad tie, i would honestly laugh if i saw it. just sayin.


----------



## iamalouse (Nov 18, 2012)

Lot's of spontaneous dancing, quinoa, and dark chocolate. 
Really though, dancing is the best exercise because it also makes you feel good. Quinoa is a very fibrous, very protein rich grain that also has a decent amount of calories, cooks fast, is lightweight and usually not too expensive. Dark chocolate because it's awesome. 
OR beans and rice- that way you get a good amount of carbs and protein and it's complete. Cheaper and easier than meat. Stretch everyday, too.


----------



## urbanflow (Dec 22, 2012)

cliff bars, trail mix, peanut butter, beans and fresh produce are basically my diet when it comes to living on the road. 

if you're walking miles every day and constantly on the move its best to eat a little bit all day. if you're like me and waiting in the bushes to catch out for hours, you dont need all that much food. i recall going two days without anything but water, felt fine after you get passed the stomach pain. as far as eating to have energy, eat anything and everything at every chance you get. 

try and stay away from fast food and GMO products but, you cant really be too picky on the road.


----------



## Monterey (Jan 10, 2014)

I just make sure to have a can of tuna a day. The cheap ones are only 75 cents at the megalomart.


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 10, 2014)

iamalouse said:


> Lot's of spontaneous dancing, quinoa, and dark chocolate.
> Really though, dancing is the best exercise because it also makes you feel good. Quinoa is a very fibrous, very protein rich grain that also has a decent amount of calories, cooks fast, is lightweight and usually not too expensive. Dark chocolate because it's awesome.
> OR beans and rice- that way you get a good amount of carbs and protein and it's complete. Cheaper and easier than meat. Stretch everyday, too.


Omg I LOVE quinoa! I just got introduced to that lovely grain this fall and I get it every chance I get now.


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 10, 2014)

Raging Bird said:


> Curl a gallon of water
> Do squats with a railroad tie
> Jog in place as you fly a sign


 

as funny as you put it, I basically agree with it

just use what you got around you to work with for a workout, and then eat some higher protein stuff... but not too much, shitll do some damage to your kidneys from what ive been told


----------

